# GCAS Auction



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

How many Swoapies will be going to the GCAS Auction on the 29th. I get excited about going the last two weeks before the big event. I really look forward to the auctions even though this year I don't have room to buy many new fish or plants. To make a little room I am giving away some Rainbows and some plants. If anybody has room for 1/2 dozen bows, let me know. I already gave 24 B. japonica plants to the LFS this afternoon, and I still don't have room for much of anything new.
I will be looking for good quality Calico Angels at the action. What is everyone else that is going to the action looking for ?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll be there. This will be my first auction. I'll be selling some Sunset Swordtails. Looking for whatever catches my eye. No room for Rainbows here. Too many fish breeding projects.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I still haven't made up my mind if I am attending or not. I really don't need anything yet, but I do have the second 75g I'm gonna need fish for in the near future. Maybe some more Rams but I don't really know. 

If I do decide to go and something catches my eye I may just buy it on an impulse.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I am going. I am looking for the guppy babies to go if they'll let me. They are definitely large enough by my reckoning. The larger ones are females and I am hoping they will let the males go with them even though I haven't really sexed them per se. I am not looking for anything to buy. Just want to watch and said I would help out. They are coloring up pretty like their moms.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Like the Jackson 5, I'll be there. Looking for either some Discus or Angels. Maybe some more apistos if they are quality.


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

I might check out the auction for a bit. Its way too long to stay for the whole time though. I'm looking for some plants and red cherry chrimp to add to the few I have. My shrimp don't seem to be multipling very quickly and it appears that I have many more females than males. I have about 20 shrimp but I only see two or three that are males and they are small.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Did you get your guppies or Endlers then, Jonathon?


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes I think I found someone today who is willing to give me some for free. I can't refuse a free offer haha. Its not a sure deal, but I'll let you know if it doesn't work out. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't blame ya! But I gotta feed the fishies, not to mention buy gas.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Today's the bid (  was that a Freudian typo or what?) I meant to say _big _day. Is every one excited? See y'all there!


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

So, I finally get home about quarter til 9... No, I didn't go that late, but I did turn around to try to get my driver's license that they forgot that they were holding in the rush to take the next person's credit card and I forgot too. They need a better system for that stuff at the back table. It was bad enough the seller's form doesn't have a place on it to put your name and info so you look like a doofus when you're called to the table because they don't know who to credit the sale to. Anyway.... I got home and found my last Otocinclus bit the gravel! He'd been doing so well with plenty of green spot algae on the glass to eat too. Not to mention other good algae to munch. 

After Rob and Shelley left, they started selling donated styro boxes for 2-3 bucks and the price of huge bags of Java moss dropped to the reasonable range. I bought a bag of 3 bottles of Bio Blend fish food, not a steal, but not a terrible price either (it was for the club I tell myself). I was a runner for an hour or so at the end and even bought a bag of fish for a buck thinking of my unheated paludarium and nano -- 3 wild caught Gambusia punctatus. Looks like they're all females. If I'm lucky at least one is gravid. Livebearers that they are; it's probably a given if they were kept with males at all.

One of my bags of guppies went for $3; I never saw the other bag go up. It must have gone while we went out for lunch. I'll assume it went for a similiar price or less.

How did everyone else make out? Though I suppose I'll get the low-down at the meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I bought:

4 - Albino Ancistus
5 - Black & Red Ancistrus
6 - Corydoras pygmeaus
5 - Whiptail Catfish (for Shelly)
3 - Wild Caught Marble Hatchetfish

A good time indeed. Lot's of Discus, catfish, cichlids, & just about every other fish under the sun at reasonable prices....


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I bought 8 small Discus. I can't help myself.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought you were done with them things, Jack.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I try to get out but they keep pulling me back in.


----------

